# Toro 826 Snow blower friction drive issues



## making-it-work (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a Toro 826, model number 38150, serial number 000718 snow blower that is having drive issues. 

When the lever is in neutral it's as if it is in reverse. When I raise the lever to reverse it is in neutral. 2nd gear is hard to get into and it won't get anywhere near 3rd gear (highest speed).

I opened up the back and one of the bolts holding bracket #29 in the following parts list (*Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...*) had come loose and fell out and that entire bracket was loose. I put the bolt back in and tightened all the bolts in that bracket and the one on the other side but the gear issues remain.

I tried loosening the bracket bolts again, tried wiggling this and that, but I just don't see what I need to do to make it so that the rubber wheel is not making contact to that plate when the lever is in neutral.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

First welcome to the forum and at first glance the shaft of the friction disk could stand a little greasing and the disk plate where you see it shine with a grimed circle on the outside edge could be cleaned with either gas or any degreaser. Now for the adjustment put your friction disk to the middle of the disk plate and that is neutral. Then slightly to your left would be your first gear then so on, but slightly to your right will be your reverse and so on. After you adjust you lever to neutral then you should aim for first forward gear and see how the rest pans out but from there it is just small adjustments.
Good Luck and let us to know how you made out.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and if I am understanding you correctly, your concern is with the friction disk not pulling away from the plate. Correct?

If so, that would be controlled with your drive engagement lever on the handle. The gearshift merely slides the friction wheel, as Normex has pointed out.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm no expert but I think your hexagonal shaft ran dry and the bushing on the left popped out. I believe the piece pointed by the blue arrow is suppose to be inside the split collar where the red arrow points. That's why you can't get high speed, that bushing is in the way.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to have to adjust those nuts on that slider bar. LET ME KNOW IF NEED MORE HELP ON THAT.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Did you make headway and figure it out?


----------



## making-it-work (Nov 9, 2014)

*Will Work on it Soon*

Thanks for all the tips. I haven't yet had a chance to work on it since posting the issue. I plan on working on it tomorrow. I will keep you posted and if anyone has any other tips for me to try, keep em coming! Thank you


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You will need to release the 2 allan screws on the split collar (#56) to re-insert the split bushing (#54). Make sure you clean the slide bar and properly re-lubricated with synthetic good to -40°C.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Be carefull not to splat lubricant on the disc or rubber puck. It will be difficult to clean if you do.


----------

